# fluxbox + fluxspace + background [risolto]

## bld

Salve,

Io uso fluxbox con fluxspace idesk e rox.

La cosa strana e' che fluxspace non mette le imagini in background

idesk, non va quando parte .xinitrc ne da fluxspace.xml metre va perfettamente

quando lo faccio partire "dentro" fluxbox da xterm.

qualche idea?

L'errore e' il seguente

-------------------

[bld@oxygen:~]> bsetbg archive/wallpapers/blade_4_1024.jpg 

bsetbg: 'Esetroot -c archive/wallpapers/blade_4_1024.jpg' exited with status 1

bsetbg: using 'Esetroot -c archive/wallpapers/blade_4_1024.jpg' as default

---------------------

Qualche idea?

----------

## shev

Puoi rispiegare il problema un po' meglio, magari usando anche un po' di punteggiatura? Così sinceramente c'ho capito poco... (più che altro sono duro io a capire le cose, abbi pazienza)  :Razz: 

Magari postaci anche il tuo .xinitrc.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi pare che abbia il mio stesso problema solo io ce l'ho con fluxter.

Allora nel mio .xinitrc ho messo fluxter & con altre cose (dockapps).

Il fatto che quando faccio startx parte tutto (dockapps compresi) ma

fluxter non ne vuole sapere. Una volta che la grafica e' up e da una 

shell do il comando fluxster & qui mi parte. Praticamente non mi fa 

partire in auto fluxter. 

Penso che bld abbia il mio stesso problema ma solo con fluxspace.

PS: sinceramente non ci ho sbattuto tanto la testa per scoprire cosa

c'e' che non va.

----------

## blueocean

La sintassi di .xinitrc è la seguente

comando1 &

comando2 &

exec fluxbox

comando* possono essere ad esempio fluxter fluxspace fbdesk idesk etc etc..

Se mettete prima fluxbox e poi le apps non li esegue   :Wink: 

----------

## bld

Si in pratica, fluxspace parte.

Ma non partono le immagini di background, e ne anche idesk.

al .xinitrc ho messo solo -> exec fluxbox 

avero provado a mettere pure

nuhop idesk > /dev/null &

ma non e' andato.

invece quando lo faccio partire da un terminal (aterm/xterm/eterm) come ha detto

linea, allora parte (idesk).

Ma non so perche non partono le immagini di background, avere lo sfondo nero

fa schifo ( e che poi che me ne faccio delle mie trasparenze?  :Razz:  )

----------

## bld

E' possibile stabilire le dimensioni delle finestre? Nel senso

che voglio la "finestra" del browser di una largezza piu piccola quando

lo apro dal menu, non voglio che mi prenda tutto lo schermo

ogni volta... perche va sopra gkrellm (dalla sinistra) e rox (dalla destra)

e mi da fastidio fare l'adjust per ogni finestra che apro! browsers/p2p-clients/evolution/etc

sa qualcuno dove/che fare?

grazie

----------

## shev

 *bld wrote:*   

> E' possibile stabilire le dimensioni delle finestre?

 

Ciao, se usi la versione dev di fluxbox (la serie 0.9.x) basta che vai sulla barra della finestra del programma che vuoi, tasto destro per avere il menu e cerchi nelle varie opzioni "remember" quella che fa per te: così facendo fluxbox si ricorderà delle dimensioni e impostazioni delle tue finestre  :Wink: 

Per la questione del background non puoi impostarlo direttamente nel tema che usi di fluxbox? Non conoscevi questa possibilità o hai altri motivi per preferire .xinitrc? Se preferisci .xinitrc dillo che vediamo di risolvere il problema  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Per la questione del background non puoi impostarlo direttamente nel tema che usi di fluxbox? Non conoscevi questa possibilità o hai altri motivi per preferire .xinitrc? Se preferisci .xinitrc dillo che vediamo di risolvere il problema 

 

Come alternativa mi va bene ma vorrei capire come mai non va da

.xinitrc visto che e' solo fluxster che da problemi.

----------

## bld

Come posso importarlo il background da fluxbox? che cose devo modificare?

Ho installato fluxbox-0.9.x e ora sono ok per le finestre, ora vedo di configurare fluxspace, ma cmq il bsetbg mi da sermpre lo stesos errore

----------

## neon

 *bld wrote:*   

> Come posso importarlo il background da fluxbox? che cose devo modificare?

 

puoi scegliere se modificare la voce "RootCommand:" dello stile che stai usando, oppure quella del file init dentro la dir .fluxbox

 *bld wrote:*   

> bsetbg mi da sermpre lo stesos errore

 

bsetbg e' un programma che si appoggia su altri programmi, se hai problemi prova ad usare direttamente Esetroot... (io uso feh)

---

mentre ci sono avrei un problemino con flux e .xinit anche io...

facendo partire .xinit anche se root-tail sta dopo (nell'ordine della lista) del programma che setta lo sfondo quest'ultimo parte comunque dopo e sovrascrive le scritte. qualcuno ha avuto questo prob? esiste un modo per ritardare i comandi in .xinit in modo che siano eseguiti dopo qualche sec? (scusate se mi inserisco sempre di sponda   :Rolling Eyes:  cel'ho per vizio)

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come alternativa mi va bene ma vorrei capire come mai non va da
> 
> .xinitrc visto che e' solo fluxster che da problemi.

 

Dicevo a bld, so che non t'accontenti tu  :Very Happy: 

Cmq postaci (intendo fedeliallalinea adesso) il tuo .xinitrc che vediamo se c'è qualcosa di strano. Anche perchè a me fluxter va benissimo.

----------

## bld

ho gia provato con rootcommand e con Esetroot

mi pare che Esetroot e' solo per eterm (oppure sbaglio?)

cmq gia provato prima. 

Una altra cosa strana e' che ho provato a mettere su xinitrc i seguenti commandi

idesk -w 

rox -w 

exec fluxbox

partica rox e niente altro in pratica avevo X + rox.

Lo sfondo sempre nero. Cmq lo sfondo cambia colori cambiando i 

background colors sul menu di fluxbox pero non vanno i wallpapers

che ho settato su fluxspace in nessun modo!

----------

## shev

 *bld wrote:*   

> ho gia provato con rootcommand e con Esetroot
> 
> mi pare che Esetroot e' solo per eterm (oppure sbaglio?)
> 
> 

 

Allora, per cambiare il background metti la seguente riga nel tema che utilizzi:

rootCommand:     fbsetbg  .fluxbox/backgrounds/miaimmagine.miaestensione

Esetroot fa parte del pacchetto di Eterm (o cmq uno di quelli e*) ma si può utilizzare anche con altri programmi, ci mancherebbe. Le trasparenze sotto fluxbox se non ricordo male vengono gestite proprio tramite tali utility.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Una altra cosa strana e' che ho provato a mettere su xinitrc i seguenti commandi
> 
> 

 

Ti posto il mio (breve) .xinitrc che funziona perfettamente, così ti fai un'idea precisa della sintassi e magari puoi usarlo come esempio:

```
#!/bin/sh

# $Xorg: xinitrc.cpp,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:54:30 cpqbld Exp $

# /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

#

# global xinitrc file, used by all X sessions started by xinit (startx)

userresources=$HOME/.Xresources

# start some nice program

hotkeys -Z -b -t logitech-cfo &

wmdrawer &

gkrellm2 -w &

idesk &

fluxter -w -s &

fluxbox

```

Provalo (facendo le opportune modifiche) e sappimi dure. Mi raccomando le "&" al termine di ogni linea, ad eccezione dell'ultima (che consiglio sia quella relativa a fluxbox).

----------

## faber

esatto, con Esetroot hai tutte le trasparenze fiche

con bsetbg non funzionano

emergati Eterm e usa Esetroot  :Smile: 

----------

## maur8

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ciao, se usi la versione dev di fluxbox (la serie 0.9.x) basta che vai sulla barra della finestra del programma che vuoi, tasto destro per avere il menu e cerchi nelle varie opzioni "remember" quella che fa per te: così facendo fluxbox si ricorderà delle dimensioni e impostazioni delle tue finestre 

 

L'ho provata questa funzione (sia con 0.1.14+remeber_patch sia con la serie devel), ma quando gli dico di ricordarsi le dimensioni di mozilla, poi le applica anche a tutte le finestre che il mozilla apre (per esempio quelle di scaricamento), il che è molto fastidioso. Anche a te fa così?

----------

## bld

Ho gia eterm  :Razz: 

ho gia provato esetroot, in effetti bsetbg chiama Esetroot se non sbaglio  :Razz: 

cmq, ora prova il xinitrc di shev

----------

## koma

ma cos'è fluxspace ?

----------

## shev

 *maur8 wrote:*   

> Anche a te fa così?

 

Si, effettivamente è uno dei difettucci di questa funzione. Però scaricando poco con Firebird (di solito uso wget) alla fine non è che mi dia fastidio più di tanto  :Very Happy: 

Per Koma: di fluxspace s'è parlato già in un topic non troppo datato, fa una ricerchina su questo forum (it) e avrai ciò che cerchi  :Smile: 

----------

## bld

A me il .xinitrc di shev "va" nel senso

che fa partire idesk, e fluxbox con fluxspace e i rispettive gkrellm e

rox. 

Pero no il problema rimane sempre il background. Non posso mettere un wallpaper  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *bld wrote:*   

> A me il .xinitrc di shev "va"

 

Almeno questo  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Pero no il problema rimane sempre il background. Non posso mettere un wallpaper 

 

Ma sei sicuro di fare esattamente ciò che ti abbiamo detto? Hai modificato il tema che usi (che trovi in ~/.fluxbox/styles/) aggiungendo la riga:

```
rootCommand: fbsetbg .fluxbox/backgrounds/miaimmagine.miaestensione 

```

dove ".fluxbox/backgrounds/miaimmagine.miaestensione" va ovviamente modificato mettendoci il path corretto della tua immagine da mettere sullo sfondo? E con fluxspace nulla? Ora che parte non dovrebbe gestire anche il background (non lo uso quindi potrebbe non essere così)?

----------

## koma

io lancio fluxspace  ma nn fa nulla

.. non vedo cambiamenti

forse è perchè ho già idesk running?

----------

## bld

allora il mio .fluxbox/init e' il seguente

```

session.screen0.slit.direction:Vertical

session.screen0.slit.autoHide:false

session.screen0.slit.alpha:255

session.screen0.slit.onhead:0

session.screen0.slit.layer:Dock

session.screen0.slit.maxOver:false

session.screen0.slit.onTop:False

session.screen0.slit.placement:BottomRight

session.screen0.tab.alignment:Left

session.screen0.tab.height:16

session.screen0.tab.placement:Top

session.screen0.tab.rotatevertical:True

session.screen0.tab.width:64

session.screen0.toolbar.height:0

session.screen0.toolbar.tools:workspacename, iconbar, systemtray, clock

session.screen0.toolbar.maxOver:false

session.screen0.toolbar.onhead:0

session.screen0.toolbar.onTop:False

session.screen0.toolbar.autoHide:false

session.screen0.toolbar.placement:BottomCenter

session.screen0.toolbar.widthPercent:66

session.screen0.toolbar.layer:Desktop

session.screen0.iconbar.mode:Workspace

session.screen0.focusLastWindow:true

session.screen0.workspaceNames:one,two,three,four,

session.screen0.workspacewarping:true

session.screen0.menuAlpha:255

session.screen0.autoRaise:false

session.screen0.colPlacementDirection:TopToBottom

session.screen0.strftimeFormat:%k:%M

session.screen0.windowPlacement:RowSmartPlacement

session.screen0.focusNewWindows:true

session.screen0.desktopwheeling:true

session.screen0.focusModel:ClickToFocus

session.screen0.clickRaises:true

session.screen0.fullMaximization:false

rootCommand: fbsetbg .fluxbox/backgrounds/blade_4_1024.jpg

#session.screen0.rootCommand:bsetbg ~/archive/wallpapers/blade_4_1024.jpg

session.screen0.edgeSnapThreshold:0

session.screen0.showwindowposition:true

session.screen0.sloppywindowgrouping:true

session.screen0.rowPlacementDirection:LeftToRight

session.screen0.antialias:false

session.screen0.imageDither:false

session.screen0.workspaces:4

session.titlebar.left:Stick 

session.titlebar.right:Minimize Maximize Close 

session.menuFile:~/.fluxbox/menu

session.iconbar:true

session.slitlistFile:

session.ignoreBorder:false

session.cacheLife:5l

session.updateDelayTime:5

session.groupFile:

session.styleFile:/usr/share/commonbox/styles/Meta

session.keyFile:~/.fluxbox/keys

session.numLayers:13

session.colorsPerChannel:4

session.doubleClickInterval:250

session.tabs:true

session.cacheMax:200l

session.opaqueMove:false

session.autoRaiseDelay:0

session.imageDither:True

session.screen0.rootCommand: fluxspace

```

Poi il xinitrc e' il seguente

anzi no  :Razz:  che ve lo metto a fare e' tanto quello funge. 

E cmq fluxspace ha una funzione per mettere backgrounds diversi

su ogni workspace. Che (come gia avete capito) non funziona

 :Sad: 

Ma non credo sia di fluxspace il problema come ho gia postato prima

e' bsetbg che non funge qui...

----------

## bld

Beh qui una soluzione grezza ce. Anche se non so ne anche se deve essere considerata una soluzione. Potete scarica il windowmanager

e usare "wmsetbg" al posto di Esetroot, magari create anche un 

link simbolico (ln -sf ..).

Dalle "ricerche" il problema sempra essere che al momente del installation

di qualche libreria correlata a fluxbox mancava qualche "flag" di troppo

nel mio caso credo siano le "png" ho provato a reinstallare imlib2 (credo cha si chiama cosi) con USE="+png ..." pero niente da fare Esetroot

non ne voleva sapere. Invece con wmsetbg funziona a meraviglia.

Ciao

----------

## shev

 *bld wrote:*   

> allora il mio .fluxbox/init e' il seguente
> 
> ```
> 
> rootCommand: fbsetbg .fluxbox/backgrounds/blade_4_1024.jpg
> ...

 

Il problema è qui, usi una sintassi sbagliata. Prova mettendo questa riga che ti indico sotto e levando le due da te messe:

```
session.screen0.rootCommand: fbsetbg .fluxbox/backgrounds/blade_4_1024.jpg
```

Ovviamente metti la tua immagine nella cartella ~/.fluxbox/backgrounds.

Cmq il comando fbsetbg etc dicevo di metterlo nel tema che usi, non  in init. Hai provato a metterlo lì? Se si, mi posti per curiosità il tuo tema?

----------

## neon

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Cmq il comando fbsetbg etc dicevo di metterlo nel tema che usi, non in init. Hai provato a metterlo lì? Se si, mi posti per curiosità il tuo tema?

 

Sia bsetgb che fbsetbg si basano su programmi esterni: quindi se non gli funziona Esetroot il prob rimane...

 *bld wrote:*   

> Potete scarica il windowmanager
> 
> e usare "wmsetbg" al posto di Esetroot, magari create anche un
> 
> link simbolico (ln -sf ..). 

 

Io non uso Eterm e nemmeno windowmanager, quindi ho installato feh che serve solo a quello...

feh is an image viewer at heart, though it does other cool stuff

Tel'avevo consigliato 20 post prima  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shev

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sia bsetgb che fbsetbg si basano su programmi esterni: quindi se non gli funziona Esetroot il prob rimane...
> 
> 

 

Si, ma il fatto è che Esetroot deve funzionare e finchè non vedo non credo  :Wink: 

bld, se scrivi in un  terminale (sotto X ovviamente  :Razz:  ) "Esetroot un-immagine-a-caso.estensione" (con un-immagine-a-caso.estensione che rappresenta un'immagine a caso dal tuo hard disk) che accade? Se ti da errori, ce li posti?

----------

## bld

 *neon_it wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   Cmq il comando fbsetbg etc dicevo di metterlo nel tema che usi, non in init. Hai provato a metterlo lì? Se si, mi posti per curiosità il tuo tema? 
> 
> Sia bsetgb che fbsetbg si basano su programmi esterni: quindi se non gli funziona Esetroot il prob rimane...
> 
>  *bld wrote:*   Potete scarica il windowmanager
> ...

 

ora provo a scaricare feh,

ma come lo uso con fluxbox scusa devo farlo iniziare da X?

E qualcuno sa le opzioni per fa riniziare "rox" sulla barra sinistra da .xinitrc ?

----------

## bld

scusa un altra cosa  :Razz: 

ho provato feh.. e non andava

mi diveva che il file non e' supported by Imlib2

boh  :Sad: 

----------

## bld

scusate..

ma feh non va.

----------

## shev

Hai letto i miei due post? Riesci a fare ciò che ti ho detto e postare i risultati/errori/commenti?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco ora che ho recuperato il mio notebook posso postare il mi .xinitrc

```
xset m 5

fluxbox & wmpid=$!

wmclockmon &

wmcpuload &

wmmemload &

wmnetload &

fluxter &

wait $!
```

Il problema che mi fa partire tutto tranne fluxter. Mentre se sono in fluxbox e

faccio partire fluxter funziona.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema che mi fa partire tutto tranne fluxter. Mentre se sono in fluxbox e
> 
> faccio partire fluxter funziona.

 

Prova il mio .xinitrc sostituendo i tuoi programmi (ma lasciandone inalterata la struttura e lanciando fluxbox per ultimo).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Prova il mio .xinitrc sostituendo i tuoi programmi (ma lasciandone inalterata la struttura e lanciando fluxbox per ultimo).

 

Niente sempre stesso problema lancia tutto meno che fluxter.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Niente sempre stesso problema lancia tutto meno che fluxter.

 

Ma ti da qualche errore o warning almeno o non parte e basta?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ma ti da qualche errore o warning almeno o non parte e basta?

 

Non parte e basta.

----------

## bld

[bld@oxygen:~]> Esetroot.orig archive/wallpapers/trigun_6_1024.jpg

Esetroot.orig:  Unable to load image file "archive/wallpapers/trigun_6_1024.jpg"

Ecco l'errore shev.

Esetroot.orig perche e' il binario originale  :Razz:  alterato.

Fedeliallalinea perche non provi a farlo partire da fluxspace?

Oppure da qualche altro tool di fluxbox?

----------

## shev

 *bld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esetroot.orig perche e' il binario originale  alterato.
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:  Cosa vuol dire "alterato"?

Hai provato a riemerge Esetroot (quindi eterm) e le sue dipendenze?

/me che non sa più che dire...

----------

## neon

 *bld wrote:*   

> ho provato feh.. e non andava
> 
> mi diveva che il file non e' supported by Imlib2

 

mmm...

 *bld wrote:*   

> Esetroot.orig: Unable to load image file "archive/wallpapers/trigun_6_1024.jpg"

 

mmm...(2)

Esetroot e feh si basano entrambi su imlib2... non vorrei che le imlib2 siano state compilate con qualche use tipo -jpeg o cose simili

controlla con:

```
# cat /var/db/pkg/media-libs/imlib2-[VERIONE]/IUSE
```

tnx bsolar

Oppure prova altre estensioni (gif, bmp)

 *Shev wrote:*   

> /me che non sa più che dire..

 

dopo questo /me too

----------

